# Jack Dempsey Question



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

I rescued a 6" Jack Dempsey from a friend with an overcrowded tank about 3 weeks ago and his tail fin looked beat up because it wasn't one whole fin, its been 3 weeks now and it still looks the same. The rest of him has healed up nicely its just his tail doesn't seem to be healing, is it possible he took so much abuse on his tail for a long period of time it just wont heal fully and will always look like 3 torn sections? Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

It will eventually heal. Add salt and give it some time
















Good job for rescuing him!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe it has fin and tail rott and thats why its not growing back.

Try and get a pic up and be sure to keep pristine water conditions and maybe treat with a combination of mela/pima fix


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Maybe it has fin and tail rott and thats why its not growing back.
> 
> Try and get a pic up and be sure to keep pristine water conditions and maybe treat with a combination of mela/pima fix


i should have a pic up sunday sometime provided i can get a good pic of it

it doesnt look like fin rot to me it just looks like it decided to stop growing lol maybe its a case of me expecting it to grow back as fast as the fins on piranhas when i kept them.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

heres a couple pics of him best i could do


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome pics, I think dosing the tank with aquarium salt should heal it


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

^^ I've had good luck with salt too. Nice colors on your Oscar BTW!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Salt couldn't hurt. Beautiful fish. I love Jack Dempseys, I just recently through (5) 1" Jacks in my 125g tank. Can't wait for these beautiful fish to grow up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

That is not fin rot. Your jack looks amazing first of all! Great job on the rescue!!

Your jacks fin has actually healed but is going to be slow to form back together due to the simple fact that its almost always being moved. The cuts will close over time. Simply keep him in good care and keep the water quality good and be patient. He looks amazing.

Please keep us posted on any changes. We might be able to help.
And again, great job on the rescue


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^Sweet, look guys, O2 posted!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Indeed I did. It's good to be back


----------

